# M39  smoking troubles



## Hieroglyph (Mar 5, 2006)

I just got an O of "M39" bud... and its driving me insane... 

It doesn't want to smoke... its not damp... its dry... we dried it for an extra day when we want it.. it doesnt feel damp at all and it crumbles fairly easily.

when I smoke a Joint of the stuff, it doesnt cherry... the ashes become hard and dont burn...  I've been lighting it almost every hit ive taken.. its not my rolling... ive tried rolling it loose... tight.... three papes... no filter filter.... 

it pipes alright, but the ashes still get hard as hell and i need to mix the bowl up to get to all the weed...

The papers become fairly resonated when i smoke and i do get high but im not enjoying the smoking process....

I was wondering if anyone had any idea on what to do to the weed...

We coffee grind it... doesnt work
we coffee grind it.. add tobacco doesnt work..
we coffee grind it with tabacco it sorta works....

I also heard it was frozen for awhile if that might have anything to do with it...


Hope someone has some ideas... tired of torchin this shit.

The bud is small dry and sorta smells off... it gives a sorta salty after taste... not the most pleasant tasting weed by far...

but im broke and im stuck smoking it so any ideas would be appreciated... peace...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2006)

*damn dude i dont know what to tell you. it sounds like you tried just about everything. the only thing i can think of is your weed was not flushed before it was harvested and was left with nutes in it. this could be why its so hard to smoke. IMO*


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

you problem is you have to break up the bud fully too much
 resin compact in the buds,that why it wouldnt smoke,try that tell me what hapened


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 6, 2006)

He already ground it in a coffee grinder...i would think that would qualify as breaking up the bud...right?


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah ,but you really dont need to do that ,it looses thc that way ,just take you time breaking it up by hand


----------



## Hieroglyph (Mar 6, 2006)

Well... I won't be able to "flush" the weed at this point would I? and i tried hand grindin it...  thats no good... either... im probably just gonna by a half 0 and salad this shit...


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2006)

Bong it. or pipe it. you can cook it better than in a joint. IMHO. don't throw it out if it gets you high.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

if your smoking joints ,switch to blunts,what i really think it is ,is who ever rolling that joint is rolling it to tight,to much resin in a joint.try smoking it in a blunt,and do not at any cost throw it away.me and my freind used to smoke smoke sticky herb we called beacon,it wouldnt smoke in a joint or a bong ,only in a blunt


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2006)

thc burns, combusts without a problem. Unflushed chemical fertilizers don't.


----------



## Thai Stick (Mar 18, 2006)

make oil dude!


----------



## Thai Stick (Mar 18, 2006)

Those unflushed nutes are really bad for you mang....


----------

